# v.a chapter



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok i am just brainstorming here, But i was thinking if when i went to tractor shows i could set up a tent Tractorforum.com maybe get some pens an mouse pads made to attract more members. Basicly i would set up tent. Display my tractors around it with tractor.com banner or what ever we could come up with . I think if i could get some pens made that would be the best thing. And a banner i would like to help turn this site into somthing more if i may. But i want everyones opinion first. i am 26 years ole an maybe i can attract a younger crowd to this forum i mean its a forum for all ages young and old an i think we are agree we are here to preserve an fix new and old tractors no madder what they are well just an idea any feed back would be appericated


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

416, I say go for it, buddy! I'm turning all my great friends on to this site, I know that for sure. I, personally would aplaud your efforts and enthusiasm. What shows do you go to anyways?


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

i really just go to shows that i can. what ever my work schdule allows me to. i wanted to get moderators input before i go geting to carried away with promoting this site. I was thinking a banner an get some pens made with tractor forum.com


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd talk to Chief. He'd likely bank roll the whole operation for you!:smoking: Chief, I of course kid you! A much cheaper idea, that would get more attention, would be to decorate that JD 110 in "The tractor forum" garb, and run it down the highway during rush hour traffic. You'd have a couple choppers over head and thousands of people would be tuning in to the forum, after seeing you on TV! Heck, I'd bank roll you, just to see that!:furious:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

416.....Are you there? Now of course I was funning you.......Right?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rocking 416 _
> *Ok i am just brainstorming here, But i was thinking if when i went to tractor shows i could set up a tent Tractorforum.com maybe get some pens an mouse pads made to attract more members. Basicly i would set up tent. Display my tractors around it with tractor.com banner or what ever we could come up with . I think if i could get some pens made that would be the best thing. And a banner i would like to help turn this site into somthing more if i may. But i want everyones opinion first. i am 26 years ole an maybe i can attract a younger crowd to this forum i mean its a forum for all ages young and old an i think we are agree we are here to preserve an fix new and old tractors no madder what they are well just an idea any feed back would be appericated *


I didn't realize you were a veteran rocking 416. Thank you for your service. I am as well. 

Something like this hasn't crossed my mind. We are greatful to have a hand full of posts now and then. As you can see by our home page, it is not for a lack of advertising.  

I'll have to think about this and talk to Andy about it and get back to you.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yea give it a good think. I really dont want to do anything until spring time maybe summer but if i am going to go to a show. I could maybe get pens made an a banner just somthing simple. i dont wanna be a am way sales man or nothing. i think a nice banner with Tractor fourm.com an some pens with tractor forum.com on them And i enjoy being a go to person for tech advice. if you get any ideas feel free to P.M. me


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rocking 416 _
> *Yea give it a good think. I really dont want to do anything until spring time maybe summer but if i am going to go to a show. I could maybe get pens made an a banner just somthing simple. i dont wanna be a am way sales man or nothing. i think a nice banner with Tractor fourm.com an some pens with tractor forum.com on them And i enjoy being a go to person for tech advice. if you get any ideas feel free to P.M. me *


 416, when you say "tech person", do you mean that you've dabbled in diesel engines and all?


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

I used to work for a boat marina so yea i am sorta a diesel tech. Ive worked for Caddliac dealership for two years. An i was tranmission tech for over five. Ive worked for lee myles aamco, You name it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool. Well, I hope the old Yanmar....now 114 hours old....keeps on running! But if ever.....I'm looking you up!


----------

